# Name needed



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, here’s a picture of my tank as of 2/26. I am trying to find a name for this but I’m not sure what to name it, any suggestions/comments?








Do you guys/gals think this is contest material?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

a name for the tank? ive never named any of my tanks but it looks like a "joseph" to me.

Looks great!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, i dont know of any names either, but i think the tank looks great!


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I mean a name for the scape I was trying to create, by the way what size tank does it look like to you guys?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

That is a _beautiful _tank, TurtleHead! I love the way you used the low ground-cover plants, and the asymetrical aquascape! (If it were mine, though... I'd add a smaller piece of drift wood, or a river stone on the right side to give it a little more ballance... JMO) The school of cardinal tetras works really well in that tank, too! It sorta reminds me of some of Takashi Amano's designs! What lighting do you have on that tank? CO2 injections?



> mean a name for the scape I was trying to create, by the way what size tank does it look like to you guys?


I'm not much help with the name, but I would guess a 20g... Give or take a little.


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

it looks very nice. Name it the Green Mile hehe :mrgreen:


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

haha, I like the "green mile" name. Yes, I am very inspired by Mr.Amano, the lighting I have is 40watts 6700k/10000k combo Current USA light, and co2 injection around 25ppm diy. Thanks for noticing the scatter of clovers, the wood was the only thing I could work with, I was at first looking for rocks but none turned up wood was my second choice. I don't really like it because it still turns my water slightly yellow.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it's a beautiful tank. When I first saw it, I thought the green on top looked like Chia Pet Heads :lol:


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

it is a great looking tank, but I personally think it needs a few tall plants.

I think it is a 10 Gallon tank


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I wanted to make this tank look simple because it was my first that's why I don't have a varity of plants I would have liked to use.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought it needed more variety since it only had one kind of plant and fish, but now i realize thats what makes it great.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking good Turtle. I'm still redesigning my first scape too. Just got some Rotala indica (roundfoil) not sure which one it is and APC isn't sure either. Going to upgrade my lighting to a higher K as the 5500 just looks to yellow. Will post pics when the lighting changes.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

simpte, I'm using the 6700/10000k combo which turns out to be like amano lighting around 8000k, which is white with a little bit of blue which make the white background of the tank look like the color of the sky, very nice effect pronounces more the of the colors within the tank. I upgraded from 2.5 wpg to 4.0, very nice addition, look for a PC bulb unit. PCs are better than the tubes(cheaper though...).


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I actually just rescaped my tank, trimmed it to be exact, the fast growing plants are turning into weeds and not leaving enough room for the slow ones, pic will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

As I promised, trimmed around a bit, the foreground was trimmed for the first time, after 4 weeks of mass growth. Pulled out some hairgrass and made the back and the left more dense, and planted more clovers.








will do a picture without the equipment next.


----------



## Funran (Feb 6, 2005)

WHOA, you've blown my mind, that's the coolest tank ever. How the hell do you get that grass everywhere? What is it called, and how did you do it? Also, are you using anything special to allow this to work, like special gravel?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I love the tank before and after. its so simple yet beautiful


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Eco complete, I give credit to simpte for advertising this even before I got it, next I'll try Florabase which is the company that makes ADA substrates and has the same effect. Thanks. The foreground plant is Riccia F(crystalwort) great plant but messy after you trim it, it took me 4 weeks to take out almost all the extra trimmings from last time, it's a floating plant needs high light and add co2 for mass growth. Nitrogen sucker.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

As for attaching riccia, I didn't use mess or rocks on the foreground the only truely attachd riccia is the clumps on the wood, tied with sewing thread. The riccia on the foreground is a special method, first grab a clump(not too much) of riccia and sprinkle some substrate on top, but not a lot, and don't cover it with substrate, it needs light to grow. and if you want your layout to have other plants like hairgrass or glosso just stab the plants in after the sprinkled substrate and the plants you stab in will in turn form a natural mesh. You can just have a riccia foreground and no other plants, just stop after the substrate sprinkling. I have a hairgrass, marselis(similar to glosso), and riccia foreground. So after all that, the only thing holding down the riccia is some substrate. And when putting down the clumps spread it around and dont put it all in one place, don't worry if it doesn't look good now, it grows really fast and will cover your tank in a month without trimming and if you give ferts, light and co2 the right way. Also, some pieces might float up, you can plant those, sell those or toss it. If you think the riccia won't stay in play after it's fully grown, think again, it will entangle itself and stay put, but be sure not to have any messy or rowdy fishes.

John


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=380 updated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

wow...this tank is absolutely incredible. it's so beautiful. it's like an underwater garden. i love it. very nice job.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Gorgeous! I am jealous!


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

my shrimps are finally comfortable in the tank!


----------

